
Slixmpp Gets Omemo Support - ppjet6
https://bouah.net/2019/02/slixmpp-gets-omemo-support/
======
jcbrand
I'd like to make a recommendation for future blog posts: start your post by
giving a quick introduction on what you're talking about, i.e. what Slixmpp
is, and what OMEMO is.

For the uninitiated, it's not clear what you're writing about.

~~~
ppjet6
Noted! Thanks for the comment.

